# Missouri antique tractor show, July 22-24, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"Celebration of the Orange" featuring ALL things Allis Chalmers form garden tractors to early antiques. All brands are welcome! Good food and entertainment by someone billed as the "World's worst farmer". Lots of other entertainment , activities, and family oriented stuff. Looks like a good show! Here is a link:

http://www.wmatma.com/page2.html


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Joe. I have this one bookmarked.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that the one you went to last year Mow:question: I enjoyed all the pictures you posted of it. Hope you can do the same this year.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Is that the one you went to last year Mow:question: I enjoyed all the pictures you posted of it. Hope you can do the same this year. *


Nope, that one was the Missouri State Fair in Sedalia, MO. Glad you enjoyed the pics. 

I'll be sure to take a camera to this one if I go.

The design of that webpage from Joe's link was pretty cool, I thought.


----------

